# Somalia truck bomb kills at least 76 people in capital city, officials say



## Disir (Dec 28, 2019)

A truck bomb exploded at a busy security checkpoint in Somalia's capital Saturday morning, killing at least 76 people including many, authorities said. It was one of the deadliest attacks in Mogadishu in recent memory, and witnesses said the force of the blast reminded them of the devastating 2017 bombing that killed hundreds.

The toll could rise as scores of people were rushed to hospitals, government spokesman Ismail Mukhtar told The Associated Press. Dr. Mohamed Yusuf, director of Madina hospital, said they had received 73 bodies. The Aamin Ambulance service reported at least 76 dead and more than 50 wounded.
Somalia truck bomb kills at least 76 people in capital city, officials say

Nobody has taken responsibility yet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2019)

Al-Shabaab


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 28, 2019)

It’s all Trump’s fault.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> It’s all Trump’s fault.


Apparently our military occupying the globe could not prevent this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > It’s all Trump’s fault.
> ...


True. By our troops and UN troops being there are a big reason they are bombing soft targets instead of assaulting the Somali military and government.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Long as we're selling arms, fomenting unrest and taking advantage of the resources and markets of others, this is what we use the military for these days.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Nonsense. Removing our military would have no bearing on the agenda of these evil Muslim fanatics, save for giving them a clean path to taking over the country.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 28, 2019)

Ilhan Omar's "Religion of Peace" strikes again. It's bad enough that those shitheads are blowing up people in Somalia, but letting them infiltrate Congress is the shits.


----------



## gipper (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > It’s all Trump’s fault.
> ...


Would it surprise anyone if the CIA was behind the bombing?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 28, 2019)

We just gotta have more Somalis in America... (Rolls eyes)


----------



## JGalt (Dec 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Not likely Radical Islamic sects like those are hard to infiltrate, otherwise they wouldn't be so prolific. The CIA isn't the "all-knowing, all-seeing" entity people think it is.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

JGalt said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


We have partnered with:

Saddam
Osama
al Qaida
al Nusra
ISIS
the public square beheading radial Islamist Saudis
the genocidal Israelis
neo-Nazis in Ukraine


----------



## JGalt (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



What's this "we"? Do you have a mouse in your pocket or something?

None of those you listed are as deadly as those whom you lefists have partnered with: Marx, Engels, Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Che, Fidel, et al.

The body count racked up by the heroes you worship runs upwards into the hundreds of millions. Then there's the 50 million or more unborn children you monsters have murdered through abortion in the US, since the 1970's.

How the fuck do you even live with yourself? You should seriously consider suicide as an atonement.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Your/our nation/military love, do you know where all we are?   Supporting 73% of the current world dictatorships?


----------



## JGalt (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Don't care. See? This is me not giving a flying fuck...


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

y;'s


JGalt said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Isn't that what being an american is all about?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Yes, fuck that is dumb.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> y;'s
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> ...



That, and guns. Lots of guns.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 28, 2019)

White supremacists?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > y;'s
> ...



Oh but of course, we sodomize our economy to keep it all afloat.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 28, 2019)

People who think America is going to solve Somalia's problems using our military are in for a rude awaking.

The country of Somalia is divided up into several areas ruled by warlords who are the heads of various clans and sub-clans. They do not get along with each other. Anyone thinking they will lay down their clan loyalty and together will form a unified Somali government is deluding themselves.  ...


----------



## JGalt (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



How is that a bad thing? You like sodomy.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 29, 2019)

it's a shithole


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 29, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> People who think America is going to solve Somalia's problems using our military are in for a rude awaking.
> 
> The country of Somalia is divided up into several areas ruled by warlords who are the heads of various clans and sub-clans. They do not get along with each other. Anyone thinking they will lay down their clan loyalty and together will form a unified Somali government is deluding themselves.  ...


Well why aren't they observing their shared "religion of peace"?


----------

